# Medium Breed Dog Food



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

is what your dogs should be eating. If you own an apbt, an ast, or bully, you need to be feeding medium breed, not large breed. 

I have been reading more and more people stating that their dog eats large breed, and it can have it's effects in the end. 

Large breed is lower calorie, usually, with higher calcium levels. Excess calcium can cause joint issues later on down the road.

I might make an exception if you have XXL bully, as the outcrossing might have been with a Mastiff breed.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

heh yep, felony's previous owner was feeding her large breed purina proplan. Screwed her all to heck and back. I'm hoping we can reverse some of the damage, i'm thankful that I caught it when I did. She's now on a all stages dog food and is doing great. Her feet aren't flat anymore.


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have always used Solid Gold products for my dogs. Lola (my dane) gets the Wolf King (bison) for large breed, and Bougie is flourishing on this:
Hundchen Flocken Puppy (lamb)

Nothing better for the health of your dogs than a premium kibble. Maybe a little more, but what it saves in possible vet foods from a poor diet.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

CallieBum73 said:


> I have always used Solid Gold products for my dogs. Lola (my dane) gets the Wolf King (bison) for large breed, and Bougie is flourishing on this:
> Hundchen Flocken Puppy (lamb)
> 
> Nothing better for the health of your dogs than a premium kibble. Maybe a little more, but what it saves in possible vet foods from a poor diet.


that food looks pretty balance. I know about quality kibble, it's essential if you plan to feed kibble.

However, what this thread is aimed to do is state that our dogs (bully breed) should be considered medium breed dogs, and should either be fed all breed forumulas or medium breed formula, never large breed formula.


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

gotcha...didnt mean to derail


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

CallieBum73 said:


> gotcha...didnt mean to derail


lol nah its cool. i mean that brings up a good point, there's a lot of discussions about the different types of quality kibble (protein sources and levels, grain or grain free, etc)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

not a med breed food just a good quality food  Most food does not come in a specific breed size APBT are normal size dogs so feed normal food! lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> not a med breed food just a good quality food  Most food does not come in a specific breed size APBT are normal size dogs so feed normal food! lol


While I agree on the normal food, I do have to say there are quite a few companies that break it down into size categories. All I am saying is if you have the option to choose between large and medium, go with medium.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

its the same food read the ingreadiants and percents its all the same....I look for proteint and fat amounts. and that the ingreadiants are quality. but as long as your dog eats and is getting what it needs then its all good.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The companies that break it down into breed size want your money and it is unnecessary. It is all a marketing campaign and if you read the backs of the food you will see little difference. It is just like years ago they tried to make foods for each breed, it didn;t go over very well. Unless you have a toy breed and need smaller kibble or a large breed it is unnecessary to shop for a food based on your dogs weight.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> The companies that break it down into breed size want your money and it is unnecessary. It is all a marketing campaign and if you read the backs of the food you will see little difference. It is just like years ago they tried to make foods for each breed, it didn;t go over very well. Unless you have a toy breed and need smaller kibble or a large breed it is unnecessary to shop for a food based on your dogs weight.


I'm not shopping by weight. Im actually referring to calcium levels and bone structure...

But heck, what do I know the expert is back


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Feeding high calcium diets with excess calcium is often blamed for contributing to bone problems in young, rapidly growing dogs. There does appear to be a link between the incidence of hypertrophic osteodystrophy (HOD), osteochondritis dissecans (OCD) and hip dysplasia, and the overfeeding of calcium. In recent studies, researchers fed dogs calcium at a much higher than recommended amount, and compared the incidence of disease in dogs that were fed normal or less than normal calcium levels. As would be expected, the animals that were overfed calcium showed increased incidence of skeletal problems including hip dysplasia.
Many people have embraced these studies and interpreted them to imply that by feeding a puppy food slightly lower in the recommended amounts of calcium and phosphorous to large breed puppies, the puppies will have a decreased incidence of hip dysplasia. However, there are no studies that show that these low calcium foods result in less hip dysplasia in large breed dogs than a normal well-balanced puppy food. While feeding a special formula large breed puppy food to your puppy is not bad, there are no concrete studies that show it is better than a balanced puppy food formulated for all puppies.
Summary
Calcium and phosphorous work together in the body to maintain the growth and structure of the skeletal system. Deficiencies or excesses of both can create skeletal problems especially in young puppies. It is very important that the calcium and phosphorous be fed in the correct ratio. Problems with calcium and phosphorous rarely occur anymore due to the easily available commercial pet foods that are properly balanced. When problems arise, it is when owners feed a homemade diet or over-supplement, especially with young, rapidly growing puppies. There are no studies that show that the new large breed puppy foods reduce the incidence of skeletal problems, but they appear to provide adequate nutrition, and over time, they may be shown to be beneficial.

References and Further Reading Coffman. Comparative Reference Guide to Premium Dog Food. Pig Dog Press. Nashua, NH; 1994.
Lewis, L; Morris, M. Small Animal Clinical Nutrition. Mark Morris Assoc. Topeka, KS; 1984.
Palika, L. The Consumers Guide to Dog Food. Macmillan. New York, NY; 1996.
Ralston Purina Company. Nutrition and Management of Dogs and Cats. St. Louis, MO; 1987.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am not saying you OZ I am saying in general a good food is not based off of a med breed, small ppl don't need a different diet than large ppl just maybe more food. It is mostly a marketing ploy for food companies.

Not that I am the expert but I have years of dealing with dogs and have a back ground in the pet industry for over 12 years. You and I tend to disagree a lot in this section because most of what you post is copied and pasted your learned from reading online. My posts are based off years of experience with the breed and as a dog professional. While I think it is great to do a lot of research sometimes what you read is not always the best info because it was written by ppl trying to sell that product. Remember I told you I can find a study online to support just about any point of view? Again since the internet came around we tend to buy into what we see online. Years of being in the dogs will count for more than just doing research.
The more dogs you have and the more years that go by will teach you more than what you can learn online.

I am not always right or am I the only opinion that matters. I learn from this forum just like everyone else. We can agree to disagree but experience goes a lot further than what you can read in a book.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Feeding high calcium diets with excess calcium is often blamed for contributing to bone problems in young, rapidly growing dogs. There does appear to be a link between the incidence of hypertrophic osteodystrophy (HOD), osteochondritis dissecans (OCD) and hip dysplasia, and the overfeeding of calcium. In recent studies, researchers fed dogs calcium at a much higher than recommended amount, and compared the incidence of disease in dogs that were fed normal or less than normal calcium levels. As would be expected, the animals that were overfed calcium showed increased incidence of skeletal problems including hip dysplasia.
> Many people have embraced these studies and interpreted them to imply that by feeding a puppy food slightly lower in the recommended amounts of calcium and phosphorous to large breed puppies, the puppies will have a decreased incidence of hip dysplasia. However, there are no studies that show that these low calcium foods result in less hip dysplasia in large breed dogs than a normal well-balanced puppy food. While feeding a special formula large breed puppy food to your puppy is not bad, there are no concrete studies that show it is better than a balanced puppy food formulated for all puppies.
> Summary
> Calcium and phosphorous work together in the body to maintain the growth and structure of the skeletal system. Deficiencies or excesses of both can create skeletal problems especially in young puppies. It is very important that the calcium and phosphorous be fed in the correct ratio. Problems with calcium and phosphorous rarely occur anymore due to the easily available commercial pet foods that are properly balanced. When problems arise, it is when owners feed a homemade diet or over-supplement, especially with young, rapidly growing puppies. There are no studies that show that the new large breed puppy foods reduce the incidence of skeletal problems, but they appear to provide adequate nutrition, and over time, they may be shown to be beneficial.
> ...


All that says is you should look for a good quality food for your dog not necessarily breed or size specific food.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm done with you and this thread. Thanks.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

well its good to see things are back to normal....jk


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> heh yep, felony's previous owner was feeding her large breed purina proplan. Screwed her all to heck and back. I'm hoping we can reverse some of the damage, i'm thankful that I caught it when I did. She's now on a all stages dog food and is doing great. Her feet aren't flat anymore.


hey Shana you would think that if she worked for a vets office she would know that?!
is the purina pro plan a vet prescribed diet or is it like the other crap out there?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> hey Shana you would think that if she worked for a vets office she would know that?!
> is the purina pro plan a vet prescribed diet or is it like the other crap out there?


Vet prescribed.... Bahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Vet prescribed.... Bahahahahahahahahahahaha


purina doesnt do the prescrption foods do they?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I'm done with you and this thread. Thanks.


Come on oz don't get upset it's true. You always find a away to argue with me because you read it online....... you have not been around the dogs for very long but yet you like to put ppl down or make a negative comment about someones opinion. Once you have put years of experience behind you there will be more power behind what you think. This has bugged me for a while I guess it is time we hashed it out, we can take this to the vip if you want.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Come on oz don't get upset it's true. You always find a away to argue with me because you read it online....... you have not been around the dogs for very long but yet you like to put ppl down or make a negative comment about someones opinion. Once you have put years of experience behind you there will be more power behind what you think. This has bugged me for a while I guess it is time we hashed it out, we can take this to the vip if you want.


you know what bugs me? is that you know that bully breeds mature slower, and a lot of bone development goes on during the first couple of years. yeah, I agree that a lot of the stuff is marketing, but the original food I had chino on for example, had higher levels of calcium, which I can understand, because taller dogs will need more calcium for the development of their bones. I took him off of it, but didnt use it long enough to really see if there was a difference. However, I never specified anything about weight, and maybe that's what bit me in the rear. I'm not talking about weight, because the bully world is full of dogs weighing 25-150 lbs, with not MUCH variation in the heighth, when compared to a rottie, a mastiff, great dane, etc.

I just think people already confuse this breed for a large breed of dog, when its not. And while most food companies use these marketing strategies, a lot of the quality kibble companies will in fact vary in levels. it's not to say that your dog is definitely going to suffer long term effects, but a bully breed dog matures slowly and therefore there needs to be a balance. I think most quality kibbles are aimed towards all breeds, because they have a good balance to it, and if you wish to supplement according to your dogs needs then so be it.

My whole point of the thread, before we got into all of this detail is that our dogs are not LARGE breed and therefore buying LARGE breed dog kibble is not the way to go.

Don't assume that I don't know about dogs because this is my first PUPPY that I have had on my own. And as far as hashing it out goes, open the thread up, go ahead.

And youre very much for one upping people, so take it there if you want


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

see the vip! we can talk about it there it might get Pg-13


----------

